# Sierra Denali... Good Idea?



## blackbear02 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm new to this forum and am trying to decide whether or not to buy a plow. I have a 2002 GMC Sierra Denali AWD (w/ Quadrasteer). After searching around I haven't found much information about plowing with them. I only plan to plow my driveway (300' paved) here in Maine. We get quite a bit of snow each winter and plowing with my 400cc Kawasaki Prairie just isn't fun anymore. I plan to keep the truck for at least 5 more years.

Does anyone have any recommendations? It looks like the Blizzard 7600 LT and the Fisher 7 1/2 SD/LD could fit with some cutting of the bumper (which I am open to).

Do you think this is a good idea?

Thanks!


----------



## MNSnowplower (Feb 9, 2005)

If you have a Sno-Way dealer in your area, you may want to look into the 22 or 26 series with down pressure. Much lighter, but VERY durable.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

This topic has been touched on before and dont be afraid of a larger plow. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=54426&highlight=7'6&quot;+V+plow+denali

scroll down the page and see his denali with the plow http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=39434&highlight=denali


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Denali's*

The only thing I would say about a denali is that they are all wheel drive and do not have four wheel drive. My truck has auto four wheel drive and sometimes I can plow in and sometimes I can't. Just today I had to switch to four wheel drive to get through some snow (not plowing). Other than that I see no differences between a denali and a regular sierra.


----------

